# Organizing the Kontakt library pane



## Zhao Shen (Jun 26, 2016)

Is there any quicker way to organize the library pane in Kontakt? The only way I know of currently involves dragging each library into place, and the scroll bar moves at a horrendously slow rate while dragging. Looking to do an organizational makeover


----------



## Mundano (Jun 26, 2016)

interesting... how do you have your libraries organized? by instruments, ensemble kits, or by brand's developers, or genre?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 26, 2016)

Ctrl+mousewheel scrolls one whole page in Libraries pane, by the way


----------



## tack (Jun 26, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> Ctrl+mousewheel scrolls one whole page in Libraries pane, by the way


Works in the Files pane too! Holy crap ctrl-mousewheel where have you been all my life.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jun 26, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> Ctrl+mousewheel scrolls one whole page in Libraries pane, by the way


Not at my PC currently, but does this work while dragging too?? :O


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 26, 2016)

It should, I didn't try.


----------



## tack (Jun 26, 2016)

Zhao Shen said:


> Not at my PC currently, but does this work while dragging too?? :O


It does indeed.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jun 26, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> It should, I didn't try.





tack said:


> It does indeed.


My god EvilDragon, didn't believe you were a KSP wizard until now. Scroll wheel knowledge: 11/10 - saved my life.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 26, 2016)

Best thing since sliced bread, isn't it? :D


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 26, 2016)

This is the best thread I have read in a long time. Thanks ED! Bloody wonderful.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jun 26, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> Best thing since sliced bread, isn't it? :D


No way, sliced bread doesn't even compare.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jun 26, 2016)

tack said:


> It does indeed.


Hey well this is embarrassing after making such a bold statement against sliced bread, but Kontakt doesn't seem to let me scroll while dragging.

EDIT: Oh ok it works within Cubase, just not in Kontakt standalone.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 27, 2016)

Zhao Shen said:


> No way, sliced bread doesn't even compare.



Sure does, especially when paired with sliced salami. Sandwiches in a minute!!! :D


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 27, 2016)

Yeah I have to agree. Life would be pretty terrible without sliced Bread.


----------



## procreative (Jul 6, 2016)

One thing I wish the Library pane had was some kind of filter by type/vendor or maybe a tabbed window that you could separate them into. Also rather than a wide bar, maybe a grid of smaller ones (a bit like Guitar Rig's FX section).

I find once you have over a certain number, the Library pane becomes a pain! Kind of counter productive.


----------



## NDRU (Jul 6, 2016)

Heya Peeps! Check this out! I hope this helps! or if this is really what you want. The software is called, Kontakt LibOrganizer. The best I have used thus far.

http://www.codefn42.com/kontakt_liborganizer/index.html


----------



## airflamesred (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm a big fan of Quickload, avoiding all the samples and info folders and wot not. The trouble is then that you forget about all those little libs you bought on rainy Tuesday nights some years ago. 
I'de like a little program that could pick a random nki from your sample drive, just when you're lacking a bit of inspiration.


----------



## Noam Guterman (Jul 6, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> I'm a big fan of Quickload, avoiding all the samples and info folders and wot not. The trouble is then that you forget about all those little libs you bought on rainy Tuesday nights some years ago.
> I'de like a little program that could pick a random nki from your sample drive, just when you're lacking a bit of inspiration.


I use the quickload too. Have you reached the point yet where you can't add any more folders? (you can't scroll past the bottom most folder).
Not sure if there's a fix for that


----------



## devonmyles (Jul 6, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> Ctrl+mousewheel scrolls one whole page in Libraries pane, by the way



Good Grief...How have I missed that....


----------

